#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  NIT Hamirpur 2012 Placement Report/Stats

## vipul_chaudhary

*Placement Report 2012- National Institute of Technology, Hamirpur*

National Institute of Technology, Hamirpur has done quite well in placements 2012. Core engineering companies show interest in recruitment in initial phase later carried by IT Giants. Average CTC is around 4.01 LPA (approx.) and Manufacturing sector is biggest recruiter followed by IT.


*Salient Features of Placement 2011-12*

HIGHEST PACKAGE: IOCL
MAXIMUM NUMBER OF CORE JOBS: MECHANICAL ENGINEEERING(52)
MAXIMUM STUDENTS PLACED: ELECTRONICS & COMMUNICATION ENGG.(113)
HIGHEST STUDENTS PLACED: INFOSYS
HIGHEST STUDENTS PLACED IN PSU: MECON(10)


*Placement Statistics 2011-12:
*
In the academic session 2011-12, large no of organizations visited the institute for the recruitment of B.Tech students and selected 450 students out of total 469 eligible candidates. The average package offered is 4.01 LPA. Branch wise percentage placement of students in various organizations is indicated below.


*Company name*
*CTC (LPA)*
*TOTAL*

Samsung India Software centre
5.3
10

Belzabar software design
6.4
2

BCH ELECTRIC
4
3

Nagarro software
4
2

Grey b Consultants
4.36
15

Infosys Ltd
3.25
141

Headstrong
3.5
28

ARCH MOBILE SOLUTIONS
3.6
6

MARUTI SUZUKI INDIA LTD.
4.9
4

TATA MOTORS
5.02
13

Hero Motor Corp
5.86
5

Deloitte US HYDERABAD
4.63
5

Capgemini
3.05
8

Wipro
3.25
21

Mahindra & Mahindra
4.75
2

Atos
3.5
19

Ericsson Global INDIA
3.6
44

Indian Oil
8.2
4

Impetus
4
3

Ashok leyland
3.8
1

Honda siel cars
4
4

Verizon
4.91
6

Samsung Electronics(SEL)
6.25
6

Gammon
3.25
6

Simplex
3.68
3

Alstom
4.6
7

Punj lloyd
4.5
2

Tata auto comp
3.6
6

GMR
4
7

Samtel
4.75
3

RANCORE
4.8
10

Lnt ecc
3.75
4

LNJ Bhilwara
3.5
7

Ambuja cement
4.5
16

Samsung heavy engg
4.5


Indian NAVY
6.75
RESULT AWAITED

lnt hm
4.1


HRD Mewar university
4.2
8

Lovely professional university
5
30

Exicom
3
1

CDOT
7.3
2

ORIENT
3.5
3

Compro Technologies
4.7


AFCONS
3.35
8

SCG GROUP, SHIMLA
3
3

PATEL ENGG
3
11

HALCROW
3.3
2

LUMINOUS
3
2

DRISHTI SOFTWARE
8
2

HUAWEI TECHNOLOGIES
5
6

MIT BANNI
4
23

KRIBHCO
6.9
RESULT AWAITED

WAPCOS
7.34
RESULT AWAITED

LNT RAMBOLL
3.6
4

MECON
7
10

colgate
5
1

Sharda Group of Institutions
4.2
7

MU SIGMA
3.3
3

NSL POWER
3
3

TATA TECHNOLOGIES
3.75
1

BEL CRL GHAZIABAD
6.26


*TOTAL OFFERS*

553





* Branch wise placement detail:* 

*BRANCH*
*TOTAL STUDENTS ELIGIBLE*
*STUDENTS PLACED*
*% PLACED*

ELECTRONICS & Communication (ECE)
70
70+43*=113
100

COMPUTER SCIENCE (CSE)
64
56+14*=70
87.5

ELECTRICAL & ELECTRONICS(EE)
71
57+25*=82
80.28

MECHANICAL ENGG.(ME)
72
56+36*=92
77.78

CIVIL ENGG.(CE)
65
58+29*=87
90.2

MTECH
135
108
80








  Similar Threads: BITS Mesra 2012 Placement Report / Stats NIT Tiruchirappalli(Tirchy) 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Surat 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Agartala 2012 Placement Report/Stats MNIT Jaipur 2012 Placement Report / Stats

----------

